# Mud eating and toys for the stable



## TheBrokeHorse (21 October 2017)

Hi! 

SO the first thing I would like to ask is about mud eating. My mare did it when we first got her but when fall and winter came around it stopped and now that its summer again she has started and I cannot seem to find a reason for this as I have researched eating mud can be due to a mineral/vitamin deficiency but I am not sure if seasons can effect it as well. 

Any ideas? Would seasons effect it?

My next thing is I would like to give her a salt lick and/or toys to keep her busy in the stable to see if that will help settle her a bit but I am unsure if some of the DIY toys as I do not know how she may react or if she could be destructive and that she may hurt herself if the toy breaks.

Where is the best place to put a toy in the stable? What dangers should I watch out for? 
Also any DIY toy ideas as well would also be great. .

Thanks


----------



## Shay (21 October 2017)

Its possible the mineral she is craving is lost in sweat so she only becomes deficient in the heat?  We offer salt licks in summer and the horses self regulate taking as much as they want.  You certainly want to avoid mud eating of possible as it can result in colic.

For a DIY toy - thread root vegetables (not potatoes) onto a piece of baler twine using a harness needle and hand the resultant string in the stable.  (Without the needle obviously!) She isn;t likely to hurt herself on the bit of twice - but if you want to be sure tie at both ends rather than just one.   Or get something like a whole swede and drop that in.  She can kick it about then eat it.  Not sure if swede is available in SA - you could try a pumpkin or other squash if more available locally.


----------



## Nugget La Poneh (21 October 2017)

Mud eating can also be linked to stress. If she is stressing in the stable, this might be manifesting itself further when turned out.

It can also be linked to digestion issues, worm burden and some horses just do it and have for years.


----------



## ester (21 October 2017)

Mine mud eats sometimes...he likes particular spots and has done it in two entirely different locations and after forage analysis and mineral balancing  

as such I think he just likes a munch and I gave up worrying about that bit of him! 

Can't help with toys I'm afraid!


----------



## TheBrokeHorse (24 October 2017)

Shay said:



			Its possible the mineral she is craving is lost in sweat so she only becomes deficient in the heat?  We offer salt licks in summer and the horses self regulate taking as much as they want.  You certainly want to avoid mud eating of possible as it can result in colic.

For a DIY toy - thread root vegetables (not potatoes) onto a piece of baler twine using a harness needle and hand the resultant string in the stable.  (Without the needle obviously!) She isn;t likely to hurt herself on the bit of twice - but if you want to be sure tie at both ends rather than just one.   Or get something like a whole swede and drop that in.  She can kick it about then eat it.  Not sure if swede is available in SA - you could try a pumpkin or other squash if more available locally.
		
Click to expand...

Will try the toy thanks! She hasn't really been sweating but the weather has been really odd to say. I am hoping the mud eating will stop with the salt lick so I am giving that a try.


----------

